# Favorite Anime?



## osaka35 (Oct 21, 2016)

Two questions I'd like you to answer:
What's your favorite anime of when you were younger?
What's your favorite anime of the past few years?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2016)

Boku no Pico and Boku no pico.


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 21, 2016)

I like that one where the person tries to become the best/greatest/most powerful at something.



Spoiler



Aka every anime ever


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 21, 2016)

YuGiOh, cowboy bebop, Dragon Ball, didn't know they was an anime though.

Past years would have to be, well a lot between
Hajime no Ippo, JoJo's Bizzare and more recently Dragon Ball super.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 21, 2016)

When I was much younger, definitely Pokemon! 
In the past few years and still to this day... STEINS;GATE!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2016)

Cory in the House, Shrek, Seinfeld, the Simpsons, the Flintstones, the Nutshack...

I don't know.  There are just too many great animes out there.

EDIT:  Forgot Bee Movie.






I'm so sorry I couldn't help myself


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 21, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Shrek


shrek is love, shrek is life


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 21, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Cory in the House, Shrek, Seinfeld, the Simpsons, the Flintstones, the Nutshack...
> 
> I don't know.  There are just too many great animes out there.
> 
> ...


you are not a real fan, you forgot bee movie!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> you are not a real fan, you forgot bee movie!



Yep, added to the list.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 21, 2016)

*1) Favorite anime when young*
The Mysterious Cities of Gold. (Taiyou no Ko Esteban)
The story is different in japan and french (and maybe USA?), but it's a French project in collab with Japanese animation studio so the french story is what's intended.
A mix of historical and sci-fi.
(season 3 is now brodcasted, but I never watched the new seasons, design and dub is so different than the first one I feel too nostalgic to like it)

It's still a good anime as of today's standards, and it was intelligent and "to be continued" on each episode, not like the anime our kids are watching right now (dino truck and all these standalone crappy CGI episodes without stories)

*2) Favorite anime this past few years*
Maybe One Piece, as it's still airing.
I like the Natsume series too.
I loved Usagi drop.

There are too many different genre I watched to make a list of each, so Usagi drop will be the one I vote for.


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 21, 2016)

Top 3 fav animes: Black Butler, Soul Eater and Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## insidexdeath (Oct 21, 2016)

Hunter X Hunter is definitely on one of my top list.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2016)

Squid girl
Hellsing Ultimate
Digimon Tamers


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2016)

Since I'm a bit older now, I'll say Starzinger (or Spaceketeers as it was known in the US). 
I'm still watching it, because there is a person who subs the Japanese DVDs into Swedish. Before we only had episodes 5-30 here, but now we'll get all 72! There are still a few DVDs he haven't released yet.

More recent anime then? It's a three way tie: Spiral ~suiri no kizuna~, Saikano, and Cromartie High


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 21, 2016)

As a younger child: Konjiki no Gash Bell
then it became Clannad for several years
it then strangely became Date a Live for which i still don't have an explanation of why i like it so much
but now: It has to be Re;Zero 始める世界生活
                                         (Starting in a new world from Zero)


----------



## Chary (Oct 21, 2016)

Steins;Gate, seriously one of the objectively best anime of all time. Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and Toradora! come close, though.


----------



## Zero72463 (Oct 21, 2016)

Chary said:


> Steins;Gate, seriously one of the objectively best anime of all time. Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and Toradora! come close, though.



Never watching Toradora again. It was good not my thing though. I loved Fullmetal Alchemist though. I recommend it.


----------



## bobfacemoo (Oct 21, 2016)

Toradora, Angel Beats, Charlotte, Re:Zero, Sora no Otoshimono, Nisekoi, Sakurasou no pet no kanojo... there's a few I thought were really good. Wasn't ready for how emotional Re:Zero maid me but Rem is waifu so. :3


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 21, 2016)

I just recently started watching anime and my faves are

hunter x hunter
boku no hero
and they just recently released an anime for one of my favorite manwhas ..noblesse


----------



## Daggot (Oct 22, 2016)

What's your favorite anime of when you were younger?
Crest of the Stars.
Excel Saga
Full Metal Panic

What's your favorite anime of the past few years?
Mushishi
Kaiba
Steins;Gate was a wild ride the first time through


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Oct 23, 2016)

When I was younger, I really loved Katekyo Hitman Reborn. Still love it up to this point.

Nowadays, my favorites consist of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Love Live!


----------



## Patxinco (Oct 23, 2016)

Past:
Furi Kuri (aka Fooly Cooly)
Cowboy Bebop
or
Trigun
Cannot make a decision between those 3

Nowadays:
One Piece probably but i love R.E.C's homely situations, they are just aiming to the feels each time...


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2016)

Old early anime would have to be Gundam 00 (still is a favorite) as well as things that havent aged well or things I have moved on from. One of which being InuYasha, Naruto, and other younger target audience games. I feel like G Gundam is worth mentioning as one of those. 

Recently I have really enjoyed Food Wars and Space Dandy.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Oct 27, 2016)

Re:Zero 
#TeamRem


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Oct 27, 2016)

Cyan said:


> *1) Favorite anime when young*
> The Mysterious Cities of Gold. (Taiyou no Ko Esteban)
> The story is different in japan and french (and maybe USA?), but it's a French project in collab with Japanese animation studio so the french story is what's intended.
> A mix of historical and sci-fi.
> ...



A lot of love for the Mysterious Cities of Gold!

The Sunday mornings with Samurai X are also unforgettable. Even shed tears with them, so intense!


----------



## Erion (Nov 18, 2016)

When I was younger:Amazing Spiderman And SWAT cats

My all time favorite anime: Naruto


----------



## Pokem (Nov 18, 2016)

The Garden of Sinners (aka Kara no Kyoukai)
Only favorite I have these past few years is Gintama 2015, and Fate/Stay Night: UBW (Best adaptation I've seen of Fate thus far. Made me go back and re-read Answer in the VN because of how powerful and beautiful that scene is. (Have not seen Kaleid so idk.)
Also, Fate/Zero. Good series.
Type-Moon ftw


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 18, 2016)

Which one is the one everybody likes now? It's that one.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 18, 2016)

What's your favorite anime of when you were younger? Dragon Ball Z
What's your favorite anime of the past few years? Dragon Ball Z. Unless you're going by anime that started over the last few years, then One Punch Man.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2016)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


>



That's my waifu keep your hands off 


DID SOMEBODY SAY JOJO?


----------



## Dorimori (Dec 3, 2016)

Definitely JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, specifically Parts 2 and 4.
Reading the Part 5 manga now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> That's my waifu keep your hands off
> 
> 
> DID SOMEBODY SAY JOJO?



Oh, have you seen the new episode of DiU? New OP is great


----------



## Seriel (Dec 3, 2016)

Owari no Seraph, Sword Art Online II (Only the last arc is actually good) and Re:Zero
As for when I was younger, it only would have been like 3/4 years ago, but definitely Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 3, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> What's your favorite anime of when you were younger?


Cowboy Bebop.



> What's your favorite anime of the past few years?


Cowboy Bebop is still my favourite of all time, but as for recent series, then Dragon Ball Super.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2016)

Dorimori said:


> Definitely JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, specifically Parts 2 and 4.
> Reading the Part 5 manga now.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Yep, the new OP is SO good.


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 3, 2016)

Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Dorimori (Dec 3, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yep, the new OP is SO good.



They changed it again, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2016)

Dorimori said:


> They changed it again, though.



Oh damn, watching the new episode now.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2016)

Eh~ I mentioned Squid Girl already. 
I seriously love Squid Girl. It blend everything from fantasy to slice of life, and comedy. It's stuck with me for some because Squid Girl herself isn't really that remarkable of a character, in fact she's rather normal and mundane. It's more funny how underwhelming the she really is. Which is made better when people do react to her and it's treated like they are overreacting.
I seriously love the show.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Dec 3, 2016)

Hajime no Ippo

I wish more people would give it a chance.


----------



## almmiron (Dec 3, 2016)

A grande família


----------



## Yandere-chan (Dec 3, 2016)

T̶h̶e̶ ̶F̶l̶i̶n̶t̶s̶t̶o̶n̶e̶s̶!̶  Yu Yu Hakusho, Fullmetal Alchemist, Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Akame ga Kill, Super Mario Anime, Sonic X, Dragon Ball Z. Dragon Ball Z Kai, Dragon Ball Super, ect.


----------



## almmiron (Dec 3, 2016)

A Grande Família (oops double)


----------

